# Insane Aquarium Decoration Idea



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

WARNING! I am very tired. I have not gotten enough sleep the past three nights and tonight I can't sleep at all. I usually get crazy ideas when I'm this tired, so please bear with me.

Okay, now that I've warned you, let's begin. What is my idea? Duct Tape. lol Yes, I know. Insane! I'm tired so bear with me. Duct tape is cheap, water proof, and durable. Most current aquarium decor is relatively expensive. Now, what if you could make durable, realistic, aquarium decor for next to nothing? If you don't want to make it, no problem! I'll sell you some if this insane idea of mine works.

Now, what are the ramifications? If it is fish safe, it could be made into virtually anything for next to nothing. It could revolutionize the decor industry! Not only that though. I'm willing to take it one step further. You could make aquarium canopies, covers, and virtually anything! Including fake, yet realistic, plants. How to make it realistic? I can't tell you all my secrets can I? After all, if this idea works, I hope to sell some to help fund my future aquariums. *w3

I hope to hear from some of you on this insane, tired concocted idea of mine within the next couple days. I might test this to see if it's feasible. I just have to get to sleep so I can have a clear, scientific head instead of my current crazy, tired, sleep deprived one. Also, I will do some research into the "ingredients" of duct tape to make sure nothing can harm the fish.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

*o2


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Put The Pipe Down!!!


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Get some sleep!


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Sounds stupid but it just might work if you have the right sealer. Just make you decor and dip it in a sealent painted or raw. Might work but agreed with the others GO TO BED!!!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

I do not think duct tape is waterproof... Last time I tried to fix a leak with duct tape. The duct tape got wet and could not stick at all. Cold pool water was going everywhere


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Lil bit to much Crack on the Cornflakes this morning??


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll give u a shot make a decor an lets see how it looks. Im not sure about the waterproof thing as someone posted it dont stick well when wet. Worth a shot in freshwater but could guarantee would not b good in sw. Also wouldn't it float?


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

catfisherpro said:


> I'll give u a shot make a decor an lets see how it looks. Im not sure about the waterproof thing as someone posted it dont stick well when wet. Worth a shot in freshwater but could guarantee would not b good in sw. Also wouldn't it float?


Gorilla tape is water proof however and yes it will float but that's nothin an anchor can't fix. Plus if you seal the decor after it has been sculpted the way you like it's not going to bleed any chemicals or color in the water.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Tape of any kind should not be put into a tank. Once it starts to loosen up you won't know what kind of chemicals the glue will release into the water.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I would manufacture a kind of duck tape that uses a bonding agent that is similar to the glue used to keep rocks together and is water safe.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with Susan, no tape in water. It can leech harmful chemicals and wind up killing some fish.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

And what exactly is the point of this thread........?


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Just fish-folk silliness.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

ClinicaTerra said:


> And what exactly is the point of this thread........?


Just to find out how much crack on your cornflakes it takes until you make threads like this.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

I don't do drugs or anything of the sort. I was tired and usually when I'm tired I get crazy ideas such as this. I'm starting to feel bad for even posting this. Thank you to those of you who are NOT making fun of me. And to those of you who are, I really don't appreciate it. As I warned you in the first post, I WAS TIRED AT THE TIME. NOT on drugs. Thanks again.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

J4C8_GreenGo said:


> I don't do drugs or anything of the sort. I was tired and usually when I'm tired I get crazy ideas such as this. I'm starting to feel bad for even posting this. Thank you to those of you who are NOT making fun of me. And to those of you who are, I really don't appreciate it. As I warned you in the first post, I WAS TIRED AT THE TIME. NOT on drugs. Thanks again.


Hey...I work nights and up-and-down shifts that last for days so no explanation needed. It's cool.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

As a Marine Biologist, you have some pretty crazy ideas, and ideas about things that you ought know about happening in a tank, that you don't know about. Makes me question you, and then you make this thread, and I go hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Just like a bunch of other are doing right now. I don't usually jump in on these things as the crazies usually run their course, but you keep posting things like this.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> As a Marine Biologist, you have some pretty crazy ideas, and ideas about things that you ought know about happening in a tank, that you don't know about. Makes me question you, and then you make this thread, and I go hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Just like a bunch of other are doing right now. I don't usually jump in on these things as the crazies usually run their course, but you keep posting things like this.


He's a marine biologist? hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

I understand. I should know better. I just tend to not think things all the way through as I should when I'm tired. I apologize and make the following promise: Next time I get some crazy cockeyed idea when I'm tired, I will get some sleep, and then approach it from a scientific standpoint. If then it passes the scientific test and/or I honestly don't know, only then I will post it on here. So, in essence, no more posting when I'm tired. Thanks!

P.S. For the record, I am not technically a marine biologist yet. I am still going to college.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Im not a Marine Biologist, not in school, but have quite a bit of knowledge regarding this. Im more than happy to help out, but, some things just don't make sense coming out of some people. But, no problem.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

I understand.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Reefing Madness said:


> Just to find out how much crack on your cornflakes it takes until you make threads like this.


*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2*r2


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

J4C8_GreenGo said:


> I don't do drugs or anything of the sort. I was tired and usually when I'm tired I get crazy ideas such as this. I'm starting to feel bad for even posting this. Thank you to those of you who are NOT making fun of me. And to those of you who are, I really don't appreciate it. As I warned you in the first post, I WAS TIRED AT THE TIME. NOT on drugs. Thanks again.


Come on, man...you can't possibly think you'd create a thread like this -- about nothing more than creating "duct tape structures" for a fish tank -- and expect _no one_ would question the motives or think it was a bit weird, do you?


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

Come on folks, they must have had this one on The Red Green Show *cool-dude


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

College and lack of sleep go hand and hand, I can feel your pain. No worries!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Come on folks, they must have had this one on The Red Green Show *cool-dude


Red Green without a doubt!We all need to laugh a little more!


----------



## Fishy love (Jul 4, 2013)

your no more bad at decorating ideas than me. I think pink plastic plants and scary
Sculls go together. Good idea! Maybe I make a duct tape flower to go in mine... Along with 
A little sign that says " Play minecraft! Blocks rock!"... Which has absolutely nothing to do 
With fish keeping.


----------

